# people look awfully strange/foreign like, please help!!!!!!



## sherlock

this is really freaking me out. when I look at my mother, I feel like I no longer recognize her. of course she looks like she always has, but she looks so unfamiliar. so do all people. I don't recognize myself in the mirror. who is this person looking back at me? I know it's me but is this the way humans and people actually look? I don't recognize it. It's like I've been identifying myself with my head/thoughts so much. I feel like an alien who's just been dropped down on earth and finds everything to be extremely weird and unfamiliar. I feel like I'm in a dream or something.

I was watching how i met your mother last night, and they all looked strange. do we humans look like that? I had to remind myself that I also look like that by touching my face, body etc.

please please please help me. these thoughts are freaking me out, I'm extremely scared of them. I'll appreciate every word.


----------



## spudgirl

while i haven't had your exact problem, i can TOTALLY identify with feeling like an alien who's arrived on earth for the first time. it was like suddenly everything about life that i had previously just accepted became completely foreign and strange to me. questioning everything - and i mean EVERYTHING - and getting severe panic attacks about it all.

deep down, you know that your mom is your mom and you are you, your anxiety is just altering your perceptions. you need to find a way to calm your anxiety, get out of your head and become reconnected with the world again. i'm saying this as someone who is struggling with the same thing. i can only speak for myself, but medication has helped me so much. it has calmed my mind to the point where i feel grounded and can work on my flawed thought processes through therapy and healthy living.

there was a time in your life in which you weren't suffering from DP, right? and all seemed right and normal? i honestly believe you can train your brain and get it back to the right way of perceiving things. and when it passes this will all seem like a distant dream. good luck.


----------



## Guest

Read your signature! It will totally pass.
I've had thoughts like these, but you really do need to not feed those thoughts, because the more you focus on them, the more real they seem. And these thoughts are not ones that you want to listen to, at all. As spudgirl said, it's all about your altered perception with DP. I'm human, you're human, we're all human! And we always have been


----------



## gill

Just about everything can look strange/alien with my DP/DR; even words, sentences.	Think of it like this.... Does anyone try to read a book 5 sentences at a time? No, because it's too much information to comprehend at one moment in time. Well so DP/DR is like too much information getting to your awareness at one time. Everything starts to become confusing because it's more then you're meant to handle at a time...


----------



## Dan33d

sherlock said:


> this is really freaking me out. when I look at my mother, I feel like I no longer recognize her. of course she looks like she always has, but she looks so unfamiliar. so do all people. I don't recognize myself in the mirror. who is this person looking back at me? I know it's me but is this the way humans and people actually look? I don't recognize it. It's like I've been identifying myself with my head/thoughts so much. I feel like an alien who's just been dropped down on earth and finds everything to be extremely weird and unfamiliar. I feel like I'm in a dream or something.
> 
> I was watching how i met your mother last night, and they all looked strange. do we humans look like that? I had to remind myself that I also look like that by touching my face, body etc.
> 
> please please please help me. these thoughts are freaking me out, I'm extremely scared of them. I'll appreciate every word.


OMG I'm so glad not to be alone with this yes I have experienced all this it slowly gets better iv had it for a few months now what really helps it out is to play games that really get you into it it keeps ur mind occupied don't fear you are not alone its just anxiety!


----------



## eddy1886

What you are experiencing is frightening i know but it is not harmful...I can promise you that...Your symptoms are classic DP and are all anxiety related...You are NOT going insane! The fact that you are scared and do actually recognise whats going on around you is actually a good sign if that makes sense....If you had gone insane this wouldnt be troubling you cos you wouldnt know the difference between reality and delusion....I can promise you it gets better with time...Your not alone either...All of us on this site know exactly what your going through....DP makes us very fearful for our sanity,it makes us feel like aliens,it affects our memories,it affects our vision,it causes panic,obsessive thinking,racing thoughts....It is very disturbing BUT! it improves...I promise!


----------



## sherlock

Thank you everyone for your comments and thoughts.... <3 I really appreciate you guys taking time to answer. I'm already feeling a bit better about this (it could change though, I'm like a damn roller coaster). It's all about being strong, and patience.

This too shall pass, indeed.


----------

